# Foros Novedades Carreras, Maestrías, Postgrados, Cursos y Capacitaciones  MANEJO NUTRICIONAL DE LA PITAHAYA

## manolo40pe

Manejo nutricional y elaboración del plan de abonamiento de la Pitahaya.  Ponente: Ing. José Salazar Celi.  Fecha: 04 y 05 de Marzo, 2021.  Hora: 6:00Pm - 8:00Pm  Regístrate: https://bit.ly/36VeURm  Certifica: Conexión Agrícola & Afford  #Pitahaya #CursosAgricolas #NutricionVegetalcdaaf315-32d0-422f-9e49-92894c0d0b95.jpg Temas similares: MANEJO NUTRICIONAL DE LA PITAHAYA ASESORIA EN EL MANEJO DEL CULTIVO DE PITAHAYA CURSO MANEJO AGRONOMICO DEL CULTIVO DE PITAHAYA SEMILLAS DE PITAHAYA Y MANEJO DE PLANTAS DE PITAHAYA Artículo: China: "El alto valor nutricional de la pitahaya la distingue del resto de productos"

----------


## tonyb

Excelente yo voya a aprender eso.
Miestras selecciona la mejor carne https://nicelocal.com/new-york-city/shops/type/meat/

----------

